# Marloes Coenen vs Julia Budd Title Fight Set For Bellator 155 Prelims



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmarising.com/news/2016/04/01/marloes-coenen-vs-julia-budd-title-fight-set-for-bellator-155-prelims/



> Former Strikeforce champ Marloes “Rumina” Coenen hopes to add another title to her collection when she competes on May 20th at Bellator 155: “Carvalho vs Manhoef” in Boise, Idaho. Coenen battles Julia “The Jewel” Budd for the inaugural Bellator Women’s Featherweight Championship.
> 
> Bleacher Report first reported on plans for the title fight, which will be a part of the non-televised Bellator 155 preliminary card. Coenen and Budd were initially set to meet in late 2014. Both women have won two fights inside the Bellator cage leading up to their upcoming 145-pound title tilt in May.
> 
> ...


That is some weak bullshit from Bellator.

A Women's Title Fight...on the f*cking *PRELIMS*???!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Did one of them pull an Anderson? Heh, remember when Dana said they'd move him to the prelims after he 'fought' Leites?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Makes no sense at all. BS move by Bellator.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

